# Counterstrike Demos ändern, schneiden, zusammenfügen



## contemplation (31. März 2004)

*Demos Counterstrike-ändern/schneiden/zusammenfügen*

Hi!

Ich suche ein Pogramm, mit welchem ich die demos bei CS bearbeiten kann. Es wäre auch hilfreich, wenn ihr mir Programme sagen könntet, mit denen ich die demos zusammenfügen kann, und auch eigene Bilder "reinscheniden" kann.
Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus!

mfg contemplation


----------



## fluessig (31. März 2004)

Ich denke nicht, dass du die Demos selbst bearbeiten kannst. Aber soweit ich weiß gibt es Tools um aus den Demos Videos zu machen und dann kannst du nach belieben arbeiten (nur halt leider nicht mehr die Perspektive ändern)


----------



## contemplation (31. März 2004)

Hast du auch eine Ahnung wie solch ein Programm heißen könnte?


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (31. März 2004)

Fragen zu Gaming, speziell zu Counterstrike, sind hier unerwünscht. Geh auf http://www.counterstrike.de


----------

